
Life is too short to RTFM: how users relate to documentation and excess features [pdf] - femto
https://eprints.qut.edu.au/80826/24/RTFM%20for%20eprints%202018.pdf
======
dudul
Half off-topic, but it makes me think of the evolution I've observed in video
games over the past decade or so. Back in the days, I remember buying games
which were coming with a thick manual to learn what to do, the commands, etc.
Nowadays, I feel like it doesn't exist anymore. All games come with a first
level of "tutorial" were the player learns as they play.

------
fagnerbrack
I'll link this next time somebody says to "RTFM". I'm pretty sure nobody means
Read The "Field" Manual.

------
femto
This paper is the winner of the 2018 Ig Noble for Literature.

